# Free Racing At The Summit!



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Next saturday Nov. 13 anyone racing that evenings oval racing will be able to race sunday's cleveland warm-up on-road racing for free. We are expecting a big turn out from out of town that weekend for both races so remember on saturday as always we will begin racing at 5 pm sharp. Sunday's warm-up, track opens at 9am racing starts at noon. Thanks.


----------

